# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages German  "tz" gegen "z" am Ende von W&#246;rt

## spieli

Ich fragte mich ob es berechtigte Gr

----------


## awb

warum suchst du einen grund dafuer...

----------


## spieli

Naja, mir wurde die Frage gestellt und ich wusste nicht was ich antworten sollte =D 
Von der Aussprache aus, gibt's da aber keinen Unterschied, richtig?

----------


## awb

dasselbe.. 
und beantworten 
jetzt antworte ich dir 
die frage muss ich beantworten

----------


## Kamion

> dasselbe.. 
> und beantworten 
> jetzt antworte ich dir 
> die frage muss ich beantworten

 Nein, stimmt nicht. "Antworten" ist ganz richtig in diesem Zusammenhang. Schau bitte den Unterschied an: 
Ich wusste nicht welche Frage ich beantworten sollte 
Ich wusste nicht was ich antworten sollte (Er wusste nicht die Antwort der Frage)

----------


## awb

mmmh, du hast recht, vergiss es, was ich sagte.  das habe ich gesagt weil es kein dativpronomen gab, der im satz liegt, wie man sehen kann 
aber, mit deinem "Er wusste nicht die Antwort der Frage" 
ich bin fast sicher, dass das sein sollte:  "Er wusste die Antwort der Frage nicht" 
oder:  "Er wusste nicht die Antwort der Frage, sondern..."

----------


## Kamion

Hm, kann sein, kann sein. Ich hab

----------


## awb

nicht goes to the end unless it's negating specific elements (mostly prepositional phrases) 
so it wouldn't go before the noun, unless you're gonna put a sondern after the noun

----------


## Abreiter

[quote=spieli]Ich fragte mich ob es berechtigte Gr

----------


## spieli

Aha! Danke sch

----------

